# Preparing & Eating BLUE FISH



## lakeman (Sep 12, 2009)

Are blue fish a good eater? And do they require any special preparation?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

if u know how to prepare them, they are decent eating at least the ones up to 20 inches. bleed them alive, u can lightly fry them with lemons and onions. i always remove the dark lateral line flesh when i eat one. larger oens are not as tasty but still decent fish flesh.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

they are fine if you filet them up and fry them in some house autry, too.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Soak the fillets in buttermilk for a few hours. Either that or smoke them!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

make sure you take out the dark meat along the Lat. line


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I did a test this year I had some Spottails (red's), and some Blues, filleted them, fried them and I liked the Blues better than the Spottails. They were fried together in the same cast iron skillet.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

If you like fishy fish.(and I do) you will love blues....FRESH of course...always FRESH!
CRISCO-CABBAGE-CORNMEAL (BlueRibbon brand)..Salt well and deep fry..
Forget removing the dark line..you either LIKE EM or you don't.
Filet and Fry.

Folks either HATE blues or LOVE blues....same for Popeye mullet..

There is a seafood resturant on the Morehead City water-front that KEEPS blues and popeyes on the menu year round and they are GOOOOOD!
Stop everytime I pass thru.
Ran into more than 1 fisherman who perfered blues over spanish.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I hardly ever fry fish anymore. I blacken 'em, bake, or grill 'em

But you are right as far as blues and mullet go..You either love or hate 'em


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I soak the fillets in milk or butter milk to draw out the heavy fish taste and either grill em or broil em. I'm not a big blue fish eater but that's what I do when I cook them.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fried they're about like any other fish up to a certain size. Can't tell the difference fish from fish when they're fried TBH. I like blues fried, might try one grilled but I'm not sure I'd like it. Try better quality fish grilled or broiled and you won't be frying near as much!


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

my dad boils them with lots of herbs and man i love them blues!!!!!!!!! the best part of it is the juice taste real good...... really to me cant really tell the difference from the blues and the spanish but both are good eating:0


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

As a pure southerner I FRY all fish...blues, spots, wahoo,dolphin..

I have tried broiled and grilled and have come to the conclusion that folks who "doctor" up fresh fish with salad dressings and herbs and all other kind of flavoring DON'T really LIKE fish....

Folks who don't like fish usually like Grouper...one of the most Tastless fish that I have ever caught....its just MEAT waiting to take on what ever flavor someone might add..
But each to his own.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I chunk um up & throw in Flower Bed
Or GREAT for crab trap!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Loner said:


> As a pure southerner I FRY all fish...blues, spots, wahoo,dolphin..
> 
> I have tried broiled and grilled and have come to the conclusion that folks who "doctor" up fresh fish with salad dressings and herbs and all other kind of flavoring DON'T really LIKE fish....
> 
> ...


i never understood the white meat sensation
Spanish mackerel is imo the best tasting fish


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Soak a cedar plank in water for 2 Hours, Season fish to taste tack to cedar with small stainless nails bake in the oven for 2 hours at 350 deg. throw fish in trash EAT THE PLANK!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

junkmansj said:


> Soak a cedar plank in water for 2 Hours, Season fish to taste tack to cedar with small stainless nails bake in the oven for 2 hours at 350 deg. throw fish in trash EAT THE PLANK!


c'mon...we've already seen that posted 20 times on this site.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> i never understood the white meat sensation
> Spanish mackerel is imo the best tasting fish


all these years and i never once have ate a blue..had mackeral a couple of times and liked it...been always told to throw back the blues...are they like them? never ate shark either....
you know, if you cook something right it can taste good. 
am i missing something?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep a few of the 12-16 inchers, fry 'em up, you'll like them.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

ledweightII said:


> all these years and i never once have ate a blue..had mackeral a couple of times and liked it...been always told to throw back the blues...are they like them? never ate shark either....
> you know, if you cook something right it can taste good.
> am i missing something?


I think blues taste better than Spanish. I just trim the dark red oil line out of them, & cook them like you would any other fish.


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

Blues are fine to eat. IMO the BEST fish to eat are pompano and then reds.


----------



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

I love oily fish so I love blues. We only get them frozen in Toronto and so are the spanish mackerels.

I like them either breaded or panfried lightly and NOT overcook. I find that most folks overcook their fish and the flesh turned dry (cardboard). I like my fish moist and oily.

Breaded bluefish with a little bit of sweet and sour sauce is one of my favourite fish meal to make. Simple and just simply amazing.

Tried mahimahi and it was very bland (no fish taste). Anyone had boston mackerel? That's a nice fishy fish to have. American eels are great too.

Want to test how fishy you can handle? Try plain cod liver oil, hahahaha.


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

I learned to eat blues some 10 years back when that is all I caught for the weekend. Take the dark line out, buttermilk, house autry, and you will enjoy a great meal! Have the wife make some slaw, a few fries, and a glass of sweet tea! Man I need to get the lines wet, I'm getting hungry.


----------

